# Do You Know the Right Vaccination Schedule for Your New Pet?



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> *Following a vaccination schedule for your pet is the best way to ensure he lives a long and healthy life. Here's the timeline you should follow.*
> 
> After bringing a new pet into your family, it's time to work with a veterinarian to ensure your dog or cat is healthy. Ensuring that he has all his up-to-date vaccinations, at all the right times, is the best way to prevent and eliminate diseases that can prove deadly to pets.
> 
> ...


Read more about Do You Know the Right Vaccination Schedule for Your New Pet? at PetGuide.com.


----------

